# Autotrail Apache 700 (2008) Door - It doesn't fit / seal!



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

Loads of problems with the habitation door on our vehicle.....

some on this forum already...

there has always been daylight visible at outside top and bottom corner of the door when shut.....

Autotrail continue to argue it needs "routine maintenance" and is not, therefore under warranty.....

I continue to argue a door should not have large gaps to the outside world.........

anyone having similar problems?

Timotei


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Timotei..
Our friends 2007 700 had a problem with their door while away in France back in September. Door lock went stiff then snapped..
Also have heard lots of issues with these doors !!! 
They are still waiting on parts to get it repaired...

Cant report on the daylight situation...

Glad I stuck with my 2005 model..


----------



## cunny (Aug 7, 2006)

I had the same problem on my 2008 cheyenne. went back for adjusment under warranty. Did not solve the problem. Went back to the dealership again for a new door and frame under warranty. We have had no problems since. No day light in the corners any more. Our dealership was spinneys.
Thanks
Arthur.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Timotei

I had the same problem tackled it myself just kept adjusting the catches until I got it right, took about 4 hours. door needed a good slam to close to second latch, but now it bedded in its a lot easier.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## dbnosey (Jul 16, 2006)

When I was at the Auto-trail owner’s club factory rally at Ripen Race coarse Auto-trail sent a gang of workers down who stayed on site to fix owners faults. The biggest complaint was the new door and Roof Light gearboxes. When going round the factory I was told that the Roof Lights were being upgraded for a new one. Saying that I have a June 2009 700 and my mate has a Sept 2009 700 with the same old Roof Lights. The door and locking mechanism was far better on the 2007 modal. The build quality control inspection at the Auto-Trail factory on all models wants looking at. Also the factory and the dealers play one against the other when a defect appears.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> The build quality control inspection at the Auto-Trail factory on all models wants looking at


The doors and roof lights are "bought in " by Autotrail. The doors are multi adjustable and can be adjusted by your dealer. It can be done but is a bit fiddly. Autotrail guys did mine at the factory rally. It took 2 attempts, but they got it right in the end.
n.b. BOTH sides of the door are adjustable.


----------



## dbnosey (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi DJP
Yes your right to say the doors and roof lights are bought in but, it is Autotrail that buy and fit them. If it takes the Autotrails own personnel 2 attempts to get it right what chance has a dealers staff got when they are working on several manufacturers motor homes. All motor vehicle manufacturers buy components in but most within the price range we pay for our motor homes have good quality control. Its not rocket science to screw thing together right.
Colin


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

My 2007 (Nov) Cheyenne 660 door needed several adjustments.

I did say the door didn't shut properly prior to collecting the MH and then on collection, luckily stayed overnight, the door wouldn't lock!

Also had problems abroad in 2008 finally it was fixed. 

HOWEVER I do feel they should be fitted and checked PROPERLY BEFORE leaving the manufacturer!


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*I think the doors are rubbish*

I spent a hole day messing around with my door until I was happy with it. Even then it needs to be closed in a specific way so it latches without slamming it so hard you nearly break the whole frame out!!!

Every time I close the dorr I think to myself "this is rubbish!" Our 20 year old Talbot beduoin never had to have the door adjusted and it was fine.

Regrettably I think that whichever manufacturer you buy from you will inherit some bad points, (and of course some good points), depending on their specific strengths and weaknesses.

When people post on here "whats the best motorhome?" I can only think that if you wanted to be 100% happy you would have to build it yourself!

Grant


----------

